# racing supply source



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am purchasing flags, starting gun, buoys and tackle for a race and cannot find a race supply site on the web. HELP!!!

Thanks.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Try www.defender.com / They make stock or can special order. In my experience, there prices are far better than West Marine or the other retailers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I, personally have had terrible luck ordering anything from Defender Marine. With there low prices comes very low quality.I have a friend who ordered new hayard lines for his Cal 40, They sent the three lines he ordered in about 5 or 6 pieces!When he called and told them he needed the lengths he ordered in individual pieces as they were to be used as halyards,they laughed it off!
I could go on with a couple more of my own personal experiences,but needless to say I will never,EVER order from them again.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You can get racing bouys and shapes/flags from a company called ETP. It stands for Engineered Textile products. Their web site is: www.etpinfo.com


----------

